

CouchDB, package managers, and npm - IsaacSchlueter
http://couchconf-nyc-2011.nodejitsu.com/

======
substack
Support for conflicting dependencies in npm is an amazingly great feature
because once a piece of software works you can update little pieces of your
application without worrying about whether upgrading a dependency will break
some sub-dependency somewhere. If your dependency graph has upwards of 50
nodes in it as some of mine do, this is a very big deal.

------
V1
Socketpuppet #13242 reporting for duty sir.

It's great preso btw, did it get recorded?

~~~
jesusabdullah
Too soon!

------
dscape
socket puppet #123! :D

